# Help with anthium dioxide question



## christie (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a fairly new hedgie owner with a 4 month old male and a 8 week old female (caged separately). They are both doing very well and are very friendly. As I'm sensitive to odors, I purchased anthium dioxide to spray on their food, thinking it would help keep the urine and poop odor to a minimum. My male, Pokes, seems to do OK with the additive sprayed on his food. However, I noticed a very strange behavior on my little female, Tia, after she had eaten her food, which had 1 spray of anthium dioxide added. Tia ate a few bites of her food, walked half way around her cage, then suddenly stiffened into a half circle, as if she were going to ball up, but didn't, then fell over sideways. She lay there for a second, then balled up for another second, then stood up as if nothing had happened. She started to walk again, then suddenly stiffened, arched forward with her mouth wide open (she has a huge mouth!) and acted like she was going to dry-heave, but didn't. Just as I was getting really scared, she stopped doing that, started walking again, but this time she started scratching herself all over as she walked. First from her ear all the way down her side, then with the other hind foot, from her ear down to her side. Then she shook herself and seemed to be OK, with only a few more scratches. After a few minutes, she went back to her food bowl & ate another few bites, then repeated some of what happened previously. She stiffened into a standing ball, but didn't fall over, and didn't act like she was going to dry-heave. However, she started the scratching again for several minutes. This time I immediately removed her food bowl, threw out the remaining contents (she hadn't eaten more than a few bites), washed her bowl and gave her fresh food without the anthium dioxide spray. Currently Tia's diet is the cat food kibble received from her breeder, which hadn't previously caused her any problems. I've researched anthium dioxide and haven't found any problems listed. Does anyone know anything about this product? Is it safe to use? Tia's probably having an allergic reaction, but what about Pokes? Unless I hear otherwise, I'm throwing this product in the garbage!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it possible she was annointing?

I just Googled 'anthium dioxide'...apparently is Dupont's brand name for chlorine dioxide. From Wikipedia:

SafetyOn July 30, 2010 and again on October 1, 2010, the United States Food and Drug Administration warned against the use of the product "Miracle Mineral Supplement" or "MMS" - which when made up according to instructions produces chlorine dioxide. MMS has been marketed as a treatment for a variety of conditions. The FDA warning told consumers that this industrial bleach can cause serious complications, including severe dehydration, nausea and diarrhea. There have been no reported deaths from use of MMS; however the FDA has received numerous reports of nausea, severe vomiting, and life-threatening low blood pressure caused by dehydration.[22]

I can't smell Snarf ever...even if I put my face in his cage, next to his wheel first thing in the morning...what are you feeding?


----------



## christie (Feb 23, 2011)

No. She did that a few days ago and it was hilarious! My granddaughter took off her socks and laid them on the floor next to Tia. Tia went crazy over the socks! She sniffed, sniffed, foamed, foamed, then placed the foam over her entire body! She twisted all the way backwards to get the foam onto her back as low as possible. She was covered in it! After the kids went home I gave Tia a bath as I had read that sometimes this may cause a reaction on your hands, when you hold a hedgie. Tia did well with her first bath (at least here, in her new home). However, the next day when I tried to pick her up, she huffed and "popped" just like pop-corn! She's white, so as she balled and huffed herself into the air, she reminded me of pop-corn. Tia is adorable! 
So, to answer your question, she wasn't annointing. I really think she had an allergic reaction to the anthium dioxide. Yet everything I've read states that this stuff is very, very safe for hedgehogs. 

Another note: I came across a site from 'Google' that stated humans have a hard time adjusting to anthium dioxide, as it can cause sever stomach pain, and should build up their tolerance by starting with only 1 drop per day mixed with water. So how come this stuff is safe for animals, but can cause severe pain in humans? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

IMHO...don't take the chance. If she IS sensitive & reacts poorly you're going to feel awful.

Does what you're feeding her have seafood in it?
Is it poop or urine or just hedgie-animal-smell you're trying to overcome?


----------



## christie (Feb 23, 2011)

I just read the rest of your post. Sorry about the delay to the rest of your comments.
I will throw out the bottle of anthium dioxide. I also saw similar statements regarding chlorine dioxide. I misunderstood the connection between chlorine dioxide and anthium dioxide until just a few minutes ago as I was doing further research.
I hope other people see this as some sites are selling anthium dioxide as Elimina, which is what I purchased. Elimina is anthium dioxide!

Pokes has been weened from his breeder's food to Blue Buffalo dry Kitten food. Tia is still eating her breeder's kibble, which I think is part Spike's Delight and part cat food. It has little flat shapes, so don't know what kind. It smells before going in and coming out... Same with Blue Buffalo. And, I've used the spray on Pokes food for a few days and his poop & urine still smell, so it's not even working!

I'd love to know what you're feeding Snarf.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

christie said:


> I'd love to know what you're feeding Snarf.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You make it sound so simple!
If you know anything about me and the little rotter, you'll know why I found this so funny!! This has been an on-going, never-ending story...all I have learned from the process is the more money/effort required & the healthier the food, the less likely he will eat it. :roll:

As of today - this changes a lot - he is eating:
Royal Canin 28
Eagle Pack/Holisitc (two different foods but are identical ingredients American vs Canadian)
Sunseed Hedgehog Food
Acana - Grassland, I think? (made by Orijen)
NOW! Senior & Weight Management

The mix is about 1/2 Royal Canin and half a mix of the rest. He's full grown but teeny so I don't mind the extra fat (I think it averages to about 18-20%).

If you want more specifics...or want to know what else I've tried/am planning to try, just PM me.


----------

